# 91 stanza- fuel pump problems



## wannabeR (Dec 4, 2004)

hey guys, I'mnew to the board and ive been reading through the forums trying to find an answer to my problem...
I was driving my stanza a few days ago and the gas was very low, went back into the house to get some gas money and when i came out the car had stalled. thought it was out of gas. So I got more and then it wouldn't start. checked and turns out it was blowing the 10A fuel pump fuse, put a new one in and blew that one too. I figured that it might be a bad ground at the fuel pump, I took off the rear seat and found that the ground wire attached to the sending unit was badly rusted so i took it off replaced a small section and grounded it to one of the bolts that hold down the sending unit. 
This worked... took it out for a short drive, got more gas. I parked it overnight and then in the morning it wouldn't start again...10A fuse gone, figured that the new ground wire that i put came off. it didn't. 
I dont know what to do now... I bypassed the fuel pump relay and still blew the 10A fuse. 
is it ok to ground where I did??
anyway thanks in advance
Phil


----------



## wannabeR (Dec 4, 2004)

ok, I checked just about everything and it turned out that the positive wire for the fuel pump was grounding inside of the plastic insulator at the top of the sending unit.... had a bitch of a time trying to find another one, so i got it rebuilt at a local gas tank shop, everything seems to work good now.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Glad you found the problem... I wasn't able to respond to your question in time to help but I was guess that I would have been able to get you going in the right direction.

Troy


----------

